# Anything irritated you today??



## phillipp (Dec 13, 2018)

What irritated you today?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Bournemouth loosing at Wolves and in danger of struggling in the second half of the season after starting so well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

my kids 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So Phillip, what irritated you today, or another day?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Having to fix the central heating which went down on Thursday, its been bloody cold in the house, it has taken all day to get it back up to 20c.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

An exceptionally wet and windy day. No let up. The dog not walked etc. Feels like a wasted day.

The only good thing was I booked two trips to France on Thursday for 2019, so something to look forward to.

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, rubbish day 

Ourdognot walked either, but then rubbish knees sometimes amount to the same scenario 

No trips booked , but hey the new year is on its way 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dog walked twice - you lightweights  - which stopped me feeling so irritated with her bouncing round the house!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'd not have walked her around here yesterday Pat, freezing rain made even the grass like an ice rink.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a bridle path opposite the house with hedges either side and long grass down the middle so would have used that. Walking boots and waterproofs usually cope with most weather conditions.

Lovely day here today


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

phillipp said:


> What irritated you today?


People who ask a question, don't answer when a question is asked solely to them but go on to ask another strange question, that really irritated me.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> People who ask a question, don't answer when a question is asked solely to them but go on to ask another strange question, that really irritated me.


Easily irritated then Jan?>


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Not irritated today but later yesterday. I had previously answered a none motorhome related question, the first post by a new member, even though it was against my better judgement.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

People who moan about Newbies not sitting waiting for an answer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I find that oddly nothing has irritated me at all this weekend. I tell a lie, my knee gave way last night as I was leaving my "Studio" and I dropped and smashed my wine glass. I wasnt fussed though, it was empty but it was irritating cleaning the fecker up. Other than that, nothing to report. I suspect though Ive probably irritated thousands of others.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> i find that oddly nothing has irritated me at all this weekend. I tell a lie, my knee gave way last night as i was leaving my "studio" and i dropped and smashed my wine glass. I wasnt fussed though, it was empty but it was irritating cleaning the fecker up. Other than that, nothing to report. * i suspect though ive probably irritated thousands of others.* :d


yes


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> yes


Goodness gracious me Flint, is that all you can come up with?
I am very irritable just now, for good reason, it never seems to come to an end. Maybe if you all wish very much It does, it will.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Goodness gracious me Flint, is that all you can come up with?
> I am very irritable just now, for good reason, it never seems to come to an end. Maybe if you all wish very much It does, it will.


Have you been on the pop Jan?:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Have you been on the pop Jan?:smile2:


Shows how much you take notice of me, if you did you would know if you don't I won't bother you with it.
Also, to, as well, I haven't had anything alkofrolic for well over a month.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Shows how much you take notice of me, if you did you would know if you don't I won't bother you with it.
> Also, to, as well, I haven't had anything alkofrolic for well over a month.


I do follow you Jan over lots of forums but I am not a stalker, just like to see how the other half lives.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

phillipp said:


> What irritated you today?


Mrs P having "lost" the car keys in her voluminous handbag whilst maintaining that I had left them in the pub where we had lunch and where I had to walk back to search where we had been sitting - only to come back out to find her sitting in the car!

Anyway apparently the handbag has too many compartments which makes it difficult to find things so a new bag is needed. But then the current one is new and was "needed" because the old one had no compartments and it was difficult to find anything!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Some people have ways of getting what they want without actually asking.
I think that was taking a bit too far.😊


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My older grandkids get £200 at Christmas, they are 25, 21, and 18

The younger 8 are between 14 and 3 months, they get £150 

The 6 kids get £200 

I have been “ told “ they should all get the same and if I can’t afford to give the 8 younger ones £200 I should reduce the older ones to £150 

I’ve thought about it , this year will remain the same, next year the grandkids will all get £200 

But I’ll reduce the 6 kids to £140 to make up the difference 

Their suggestion , for the older kids, not for them >

See I do listen to them 0

They will be so happy :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tube train drivers getting £100,000 a year and still going on strike for more.! Try living on a reduced UK pension.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> My older grandkids get £200 at Christmas, they are 25, 21, and 18
> 
> The younger 8 are between 14 and 3 months, they get £150
> 
> ...


If I had been in that situation I would have made them all the same £0.00

Then on their way home given the £5 each


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Tube train drivers getting £100,000 a year and still going on strike for more.! Try living on a reduced UK pension.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, now Ray, be fair....

In a statement, TfL said: "The average base pay of a Tube driver is £55,011. The overwhelming majority earned total remuneration - including base pay, overtime, employer pension contributions and certain allowances - of £70,000 or considerably less."

Somewhere between £55k and £70k. Wow!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a good wage, but I think I'd rather be driven by a driver who is not thinking about how much he is paid.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Went to get money-cards. 7 for £1

Get three lots said Albert .

No 14 will be fine I’ve got a pack at home from last year

Guess what I haven’t:frown2:

And it’s long way back to the card shop from the car park 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's a good wage, but I think I'd rather be driven by a driver who is not thinking about how much he is paid.


Its not that great in London and fancy being stuck in the tube all day long.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Went to get money-cards. 7 for £1
> 
> Get three lots said Albert .
> 
> ...


You know I am out of date, what are money cards?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Ah, now Ray, be fair....
> 
> In a statement, TfL said: "The average base pay of a Tube driver is £55,011. The overwhelming majority earned total remuneration - including base pay, overtime, employer pension contributions and certain allowances - of £70,000 or considerably less."
> Somewhere between £55k and £70k. Wow!!!


As the article also said Jean they average more than airline pilots.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> If I had been in that situation I would have made them all the same £0.00
> 
> Then on their way home given the £5 each


Its not thegrandkids that are complaining ..........yet

Just some of the kids

What's equal in this life ?

Some need more than others

Circumstances are not the same

When one size fits all

I'll be a small to medium >:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Yes, the vegans protesting in Waitrose Brighton by surrounding the turkey display. They would have had little joy from me if they tried to stop me going about my lawful business. They are welcome to their views just as I am welcome to my turkey dinner.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> You know I am out of date, what are money cards?


They are just cards

You fold money into them

Much like Christmas cards

From me to you

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

>Rarely from you to me

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> >Rarely from you to me
> 
> Sandra:wink2:


I´ll just send it in a plain envelope :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on Jan

Where’s your Christmas spirit?

Seven for a pound 

In some shops 

Cheaper than a Christmas card 

Cheaper than slogging around buying presents no one wants 

And I know, I’ll get presents I don’t want ,I always do

The fact is I no longer want anything

I’d be hard pushed to think of something I want or need 

Even Albert can’t buy me a present 

So he won’t

And we will decide tougher what we want

This year electric bikes 

And jan will be fine 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We've given up Christmas, like give up smoking.
Don't try persuading otherwise, we have made up our minds.

You enjoy yours.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And so have I

But

This day was born a saviour

Or maybe not 

And for me it’s a special day

Because I haven’t yet decided 

The father, well no decision there 

Nothing to decide 

my God forever 

And if no one comes to the father except through the son 

I must have circumnavigated it somehow 

And I’ll hold on to the father and maybe come to the son 

Sandra


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

iandsm said:


> Yes, the vegans protesting in Waitrose Brighton by surrounding the turkey display. They would have had little joy from me if they tried to stop me going about my lawful business. They are welcome to their views just as I am welcome to my turkey dinner.


Bernard Mathews, Buttifull.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d love to be vegetarian 

I’ve tried it a few times

But when I relapse to meat 

Well it’s heaven 

I only buy British meat , killed humanely 

Free range chicken, pork etc

I’m a lost cause 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Had the most amazing full rack of pork ris done in a slow cooker and they fell off the bones. €3.90.


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why did that irritate you Raymond?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually Jan it didn't. I was just adding to Sandras post.
The only thing that did irritate me today was going over the vast bridge into Lisbon and the storm that ensued blotted out any view more than 5m. So we saw nothing of the estuary and town below.


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But now your seeing someone giving you a big wave I read somewhere. :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nothing has irritated me today

Mind you I haven’t seen anyone

Except a lovely guy who came to mend my dyson, under guarantee

I’ve bought my leg of lamb for Christmas Day , I know but youngalbert loves lamb and not turkey , and I’ll mince the left overs for moussaka 

Done my pigs in blankets, and frozen them

But I’ll do more, as everyone loves them beyond Christmas Day 

Belly pork , an essential , and my turkey is a gift as is the salmon, from Megs dad

Bought my bramley apples to make apple pies 

Chestnuts for the Brussels sprouts 

And I guess I’ll need to buy desserts, which I hate

I don’t do sweet

Chocolate teddy bears etc for the grandkids 

Chocolates for daughters and daughter in laws 

Sons and son in laws zilch

So bring on Christmas 

I think I’m almost ready

But 4 for Christmas dinner, I still can’t believe it , I might just go to the pub 

So Ok 14 for Boxing Day I slipped up there>

But it’s Christmas 

We all slip up up 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not me, but Chris is irritated by the driver who forced him onto the verge so that he hit the raised edging of a driveway and blew not one but two tyres!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That would have more than irritated me

I’d have been furious Pat

Sandra


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

The depths our elected politicians (all parties) sink to during the weekly farce of Prime Minister Questions.

But, I feel marginally better for getting it off my chest.

Thank you.


Regards,
John


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ozzyjohn said:


> The depths our elected politicians (all parties) sink to during the weekly farce of Prime Minister Questions.
> 
> But, I feel marginally better for getting it off my chest.
> 
> ...


More like a pantomime than a serious political forum!

Not sure what he does now, as I can't bear to watch it, but I remember when Jeremy Corbyn first took over leadership of his party. I am no fan of his but he used to ask proper questions about serious matters. I expect he has joined in with the rest of the rabble now


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

What irritated me today were the thoughtless viewers of the newly painted "Banksy" in my home town, parked anywhere and thoughtlessly making life difficult for nearby residents and dangerous for the nearby school. By all means come to see it but don't park like a tw%t


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Walking Motley in the Schloss park in *bad*freienwalde and seeing all the dog poo.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Drones.

Specifically those being reported in the news being flown in the vicinity of Gatwick airport. It appears, on the limited info available, that it could be industrial size drones, not small consumer models, and being done as a deliberate means of causing chaos.

When, if, they are apprehended, then they need to ensure the punishment meted out is as punitive as possible under the law, and not just a slap on the wrists.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan, the dog poo and graffiti all over the beautiful ity of Lisbon. Grrrrrrr.


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have had success with people who leave dog poo by putting a tupperware (takeaway type) full of poo bags at the entrance. On the top I have written Free Poo Bags. I got the idea in Switzerland where the authorities provide poo bag dispensers beside the waste bins. It is not infallible but it has shamed most people into action. The trouble is that lots of people think that it is fine to leave poo if they are "in the countryside".


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There was a brilliant prototype drone catcher on tv last night! It is fired at the drone and a net encapsulates the drone to bring it down. The perpetrators have then lost their drone!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> There was a brilliant prototype drone catcher on tv last night! It is fired at the drone and a net encapsulates the drone to bring it down. The perpetrators have then lost their drone!


Apparently that can only be done at lesser heights. And the drone then falls to the ground risking injuring someone on the ground, or damaging planes probably at Heathrow. Apparently the bad drones were some size (and weight)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Another trip to the doctor this morning for Hans so I took Motley plus our sh!t shovel to the park and moved a lot of the offending stuff under the bushes.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Another trip to the doctor this morning for Hans so I took Motley plus our sh!t shovel to the park and *moved a lot of the offending stuff under *the bushes.


That is not very nice for teenagers trying to have discrete nookie under the bushes.:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> That is not very nice for teenagers trying to have discrete nookie under the bushes.:surprise:


😄 at this time of year I think they'd prefer a bus shelter.


----------

